# Leaking Slide-out on 2007 Gulfstream Innsbruck - help!



## Fairlee (Jul 16, 2011)

We are currently looking at this trailer. Offer placed and accepted. Sale is pending inspection.

Inspection was completed today - one big fall-back that we are concerned about.

1. Front, rear corner of slide-out has water damage on floor and wall (couch / kitchen table area)

Is this a known issue? Especially with this trailer being only 5 years old - we are concerned that there may be 'invisible' damage behind the walls.

We have thought about going back to the seller to have it looked at further in order to determine the extent of the damage the leak may have caused.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*new trailer*

Since my rig doesn't have a slider I can't give any specific help but I 'm sure others will chime in. My thought would be if you haven't as yet taken delivery refuse to accept before it's repaired to your satisfaction. And yes there very well may be unseen damage either from that leak or one you haven't found so a carefull inspection is required and check to see if floors are spongy or springy feeling. Also check carpeting for any dampness. Good luck, Gerry


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 5 year old trailer with FOUR slides and I have used it in all weather types, like blazing heat, and very cold pouring rain storms and sleet and snow. My trailer does not have these types of problems, but know a lot of other owners who have had problems with leaks at slides, at seams and other problems.

This is not a good problem to have, especially for a rig only 5 years old. If you see this kind of damage, then it means the problem has been festering for some time and was not taken care of. Unfortunately, if one doesn't know that this can happen one won't check for it.

I am sure the owner/sellers will try to pass this off as condensation damage, that poor circulation in the rig caused this, but if you can notice the water damage from the exterior walls, then you can figure that there would be damage inside walls.

If you compare this to a house sale, where most states do not allow a seller to sell a house with noticeable water damage unless it's cleaned up, repaired and certified you can get a sense on whether you want to inherit this problem in your new rig.

Personally, I would request they fix it and repair any underlying damage. If they don't agree to it, then walk away and let them sell their problem to someone else. To me and it's just me, this is bordering on neglect probably started by poor workmanship at the factory, but it could also be so many other things. Also unfortunately a trailer sits by itself somewhere not being used and can easily be neglected. Is there a smell? Have you opened the rig and noticed a musty smell? Worse yet, is there a cosmetic smell that someone is trying to cover the odor up? My trailer does not need odor-hiders and no rig should need them while in storage. At the very least it should be inspected further to see how bad things are.

I would be very concerned about this one, and you're lucky that you had an inspection clause to possibly give you some leverage.

Good luck with what you decide.


----------

